# Anyone going this weekend 4/20-22



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Have a trip planned for this weekend, possibly to independence hub and/or other rigs. The weather is not looking great, anybody else got a trip this weekend or made the decision to cancel yet?

We are in a 52c Hatteras.


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

4-6 doesn’t sound like fun!!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Bite Me Baby said:


> 4-6 doesn’t sound like fun!!


Looking worse every time I check it. Think we are just going to do a friday night overnight at the spur and head back in sat morn.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

We were planning on trolling the Edge and beyond but the latest wave forecast is looking rough.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

20 kt winds and 4-6 footers. I'll take a big NOPE on that.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

rustybucket said:


> Looking worse every time I check it. Think we are just going to do a friday night overnight at the spur and head back in sat morn.


Did you end up fishing the spur on Friday? If so what did the water look like? I’m going Thursday of this week. Thanks in advance


----------

